# Good thin low profile gloves?



## kyu7L (Jan 25, 2011)

After 4+ seasons of solid wear and tear, my North Face Montana gloves are ripping at the seams and I think it's time to invest in new pair of gloves.

Any recommendations as to companies I should be looking at? 

I would like something that is relatively thin, as the big bulky Montana's often got annoying and I would often have to take them off just to adjust my bindings or anything that required an ounce of dexterity. Though I did enjoy its many features. 

As of now I'm looking @ some POW gloves, specifically the Stealth/Tonic/Mega. Any feedback on these?
Ultimately, I would like some gloves that are thin and stay warm & waterproof. (Basically a spring glove shape/form, winter glove warmth & proof) Thanks!


----------



## sm0ke (Mar 21, 2011)

i wear these Celtek Echo Glove - Men's from Dogfunk.com in the black pop color
super thin and easy to make adjustments w/o taking them off, and easily fit over wrist guards - only issue is they're not very warm which is fine with me because i never wore gloves to begin with until i started wearing wrist guards
but if your hands stay out of the snow you'll be fine because they dont really repel water all that well


----------



## dmcdmc (Mar 10, 2011)

i have 2 pairs of pow gloves...the sonics (discontinued, 20k nylon outsides) and the villains (leather with the same liner). Both fit pretty well. FYI pow gloves run really small. I'm 6'1", and have pretty big hands and the XL barely fits. Good gloves though, well made and good to about 20ish degrees

I also have a pair of celtek pipe gloves that have no lining for spring days which are pretty nice as well.


----------

